# Swift v Autotrail



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi 

Does anybody have any experience of the swift kontiki 649 over the Auto trail Arapaho quality etc etc 
Thanks very much
Bri


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We looked at an A/T chieftain before we bought our van as they are more or less the same layout.

IMHO some things are better about the A/T and some about the Swift. I would give both a good look over and make a list of + & - points of both.

We have now had our van for 2, 1/2 years and yes its had a few problems, nothing too serious though and ours get a good bit of use and normally away from campsites so every things gets used. I would certainly buy another.

Another thing to watch out for is make sure you compare the base vehicle spec as well and dont forget the new euro 5 Fiats soon will be available.

Good luck in your search.


Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi

The 649 is very similar to the Arapaho - tag axle, U lounge at the back etc.

I did not like the 649's small fridge.

Other than that, not a lot between them.

I am looking at a Chieftain v a 679 garage model - I think I will be another 679.

Russell


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

Thanks Richard and Russell
Bri


----------

